

Apple and Samsung steal all mobile profit - mysteryninja
http://www.bgr.com/2012/04/30/apple-samsung-take-profit/

======
warmfuzzykitten
I'm pretty sure the appropriate word is "earn".

------
fijiwater
Insane!!

